# Kyokushin/okinawan kumite vids



## Pyrael (Aug 28, 2002)

my martial arts folder is reaching the 1gb of MMA video movies, clips and matches.  i want to include more vids of kyokushin and okinawan point kumite into my library. if any of you happen to have some, please post links or contact me through AIM: SSSeraph.  

thanks in advance
Pyrael

oh **** dude, i just made a misleading thread name...ahaha sorry guys.  oh well, if you want in, message me and ill hook anybody up with what vids i got.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

You might mention this in our new MMA forum.


----------



## Angus (Nov 20, 2002)

Since when did Kyokushin do point kumite??


----------



## Pyrael (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pyrael _
> 
> *...i want to include more vids of kyokushin ~~and~~ okinawan point kumite...*


----------

